
Joe Rogans Galaxy Brain - drewrv
https://slate.com/culture/2019/03/joe-rogans-podcast-is-an-essential-platform-for-freethinkers-who-hate-the-left.html
======
djitz
The article begins with the headline “How the former Fear Factor host’s
podcast became an essential platform for “freethinkers” who hate the left.”
and then details Rogan’s interview of Democratic presidential candidate Andrew
Yang 4 paragraphs later.

------
RikNieu
Are we posting obvious politicaly driven character assassination articles on
HN now? Really?

